# hardcore letro



## bigcoachk (Dec 4, 2013)

Ordered from Hardcore because of the awesome bogo black friday deal.  Had some massive
gyno flare up hit me.  Has anyone had good results with their letro.  This is the first time ordering from them.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 4, 2013)

I've never had a gyno issue- (knock on wood).. but any good RS Letro is what you need if you're gyno prone..


----------



## Militant (Jan 16, 2014)

Why not use aromasin?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 16, 2014)

Militant said:


> Why not use aromasin?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



Aromasin is awesome. Unfortunately like me many people have to run it so high it becomes hard to afford. 50 a day of aromasin is expensive.


----------



## Militant (Jan 16, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Aromasin is awesome. Unfortunately like me many people have to run it so high it becomes hard to afford. 50 a day of aromasin is expensive.



What!!  Why so much bro?  12.5 EOD and anything more really dries me out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 16, 2014)

Militant said:


> What!!  Why so much bro?  12.5 EOD and anything more really dries me out
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



Oh no not for me lol. At 25 of 100% legit aromasin I had gyno flare up. Everyone is different though bro. I will use 12.5 ed on 250 a week and do well though. Just when it comes to a blast I got my letro and Nolva on hand and my adex as my main AI


----------



## Militant (Jan 16, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> Oh no not for me lol. At 25 of 100% legit aromasin I had gyno flare up. Everyone is different though bro. I will use 12.5 ed on 250 a week and do well though. Just when it comes to a blast I got my letro and Nolva on hand and my adex as my main AI



Interesting... good to know

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------

